# Is canned ziwipeak same as dry?



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I currently feed the dry ziwipeak and just lately Charlie seems to have lost interest in it. If I was to give him the canned ziwipeak would I have to wean him onto it? And health wise is it just as good for him?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

The canned is certainly just as good quality as the dry! As far as switching I would probably do it gradually over a few days to be safe, but it depends on your dogs. Since they are the same brand and if you stick to the same proteins I bet it would be an easy switch for some dogs- but some dogs have very sensitive tummies so it really depends.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you  
Now I just need to find somewhere that sells cans separately, the place I order from only sells in packs of 12. 
What is the best way to store opened cans? If I gradually give him a bit to start with how long can I have a can open for? X


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I<3Charlie-chi said:


> Thank you
> Now I just need to find somewhere that sells cans separately, the place I order from only sells in packs of 12.
> What is the best way to store opened cans? If I gradually give him a bit to start with how long can I have a can open for? X


I feed my trio canned occasionally but I always mix it with a little of the freeze dried ZP. They go wild over the canned. I do notice it has more moisture content (obviously) and less protein than dry (9% vs approx. 30%) but is still highly nutritious and no junk. I mix in a heaping tablespoon at one meal 4-5 times a week. A can goes quite far when mixed (it is pricey, in the US slightly over $4.00 a can). Just a warning there is one variety with tripe in it that smells so bad it makes my stomach turn....pups loved it though!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I feed my trio canned occasionally but I always mix it with a little of the freeze dried ZP. They go wild over the canned. I do notice it has more moisture content (obviously) and less protein than dry (9% vs approx. 30%) but is still highly nutritious and no junk. I mix in a heaping tablespoon at one meal 4-5 times a week. A can goes quite far when mixed (it is pricey, in the US slightly over $4.00 a can). Just a warning there is one variety with tripe in it that smells so bad it makes my stomach turn....pups loved it though!


The difference in the protien is actually because it has moisture in it. The protien amount is the same per serving, but because it is a moist food the guranteed analysis shows a much lower protien content than the dry food. It is not something that can really be compared directly because of the way it is measured. If you altered it for the moisture they would both have the same protein content. I hope that makes sense.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> The difference in the protien is actually because it has moisture in it. The protien amount is the same per serving, but because it is a moist food the guranteed analysis shows a much lower protien content than the dry food. It is not something that can really be compared directly because of the way it is measured. If you altered it for the moisture they would both have the same protein content. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now that you mention it, that makes perfect sense. Thanks for noting this! They would be happy to eat nothing but canned but I'd go broke......


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I totally forgot about canned Ziwi! I'm going to order some.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't think the canned is raw, I think that the canning process must cook the meat. It is still a great food though, and the higher moisture content is much more natural. I have never used the canned, but people who generally feed raw have reported it causes the runs when fed as an emergency meal, something I have never found with the air dried.
Pets Corner shops sell individual cans. With just one dog I would probably freeze some, and I wouldn't feed it past the 4th day of being open.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I don't think the canned is raw, I think that the canning process must cook the meat. It is still a great food though, and the higher moisture content is much more natural. I have never used the canned, but people who generally feed raw have reported it causes the runs when fed as an emergency meal, something I have never found with the air dried.
> Pets Corner shops sell individual cans. With just one dog I would probably freeze some, and I wouldn't feed it past the 4th day of being open.


ZP isnt exactly raw really- it is air dried with minimal heat- not freeze dried or dehydrated. So I can't imagine the nutritional content of their canning process changes much more than the drying process does. This is what their website says about their heating in the "ask the vet" section"

_
ZiwiPeak is air dried at temperatures that do not destroy delicate nutrients, but at the end of processing is exposed to a quick burst of higher temperature to kill bacteria. The minimal exposure to heat preserves more nutrients than dehydration or other processes. It is safe for those with a suppressed immune system._

Here is what their website says about their canned food vs. dry food-

_Moist option
Don’t like dry food? No problem. We have a canned option if you prefer to use moist food. Our cans contain a minimum of 66% raw meat. The balance is merely moisture and the other essential vitamins and minerals we use in our dry food. No difference, just choice._

I totally believe it could cause upset for some dogs though. I use it as raw backup and never had issues with it. It is only one of my random mixes of backup foods so i've only done it prolly a dozen times but it has never bothered my guys.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I feed my trio canned occasionally but I always mix it with a little of the freeze dried ZP. They go wild over the canned. I do notice it has more moisture content (obviously) and less protein than dry (9% vs approx. 30%) but is still highly nutritious and no junk. I mix in a heaping tablespoon at one meal 4-5 times a week. A can goes quite far when mixed (it is pricey, in the US slightly over $4.00 a can). Just a warning there is one variety with tripe in it that smells so bad it makes my stomach turn....pups loved it though!


The last time I fed wet dog food to my two it ended in a fight and poor Charlie's ear was cut and bleeding  
Usually the smellier the food the more crazy the dogs go for it lol! 
It's quite expensive over here too, he's worth it though! X


----------

